# Serger Expert Needed



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I've had this Babylock BLSE300 (Special Edition) that I've had for quiet a while and it's always been a thorn in my side. Reading the manual is about like trying to read Greek to me. I finally realized the dealer sold me the wrong needles. After changing needles to the correct ones, I'm close to getting a balanced thread. Now, for my problem. As I sew my test strips, the stitches pull off to the right. The fabric is not feeding smoothly. What do I need to adjust? Arrrgh!!! Using the zigzag on my sewing machine doesn't cause me to say ugly words.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

No expert here, but I'll try.

Are you positioning the fabric so that it extends all the way to the right to the cutter bar? When I am tapering off a seam I will sometimes get what you are experiencing...I think. 

As to the fabric not feeding smoothly - is it being pulled too sloppy/loose, or too tight? Do you have a tension adjustment for the presser foot? My serger doesn't have that feature, not sure if other machines do.

Hope you find your answer!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

The left side feeds through taunt, but the right side is loose. Yes, I'm feeding it through so it'll trim the fabric a little bit. I've never really learned what I should know about this machine. Every time I get frustrated, I'll ignore it for a period, only to pull it out at a later time just to get frustrated all over again.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

the only time I've had funny feeding like that is when the cutting blade isn't sharp, or I'm running something through that does not cut well (some knits do this). Sometimes the cutter is a bit gummed up, and cleaning takes care of the problem. Otherwise DH gives it a few swipes on the stone and I'm back in business. 

my machine is 25 years old - my biggest problems have always been due to lint stuck somewhere - mine needs to be cleaned frequently - as soon as it does something I don't like, I make sure it's good and clean, a dab of oil where it needs it and so far that has been all that is needed. I use to do custom sewing and used the machine regularly, now it sits most of the time. I have to be more careful about cleaning as the lint/oil will get tacky or hard after sitting for long periods of time without use.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Macybaby, this might be my problem. It's been sitting for a while. I'll work with it again today, taking your suggestions. I had lost patience with it last night and had to get away from it for a while. I'll let you know if it works. Thanks.


----------

